# Corner filters vs. Penn plax small world filter?



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I am wondering what the benefits are of a corner filter? What do they do compared to other filters? And can you use them to cycle a tank? And how do they compare to this filter: http://www.petco.com/product/12147/...Penn Plax Small World Pump & Filter Kit-12147

They seem to have similar filters? I have the Penn Plax one and am wondering if it can be used to cycle a tank? The tank is shaped so it can't have one that hangs on the edge. 

Thanks!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Pen Plax filters are what I have switched over to from my old filters (in my kritter keepers), and they are awesome! They keep the tank clean, and my fish don't seem to notice them! I would reccomend them over corner filters definently


----------

